# 2000 Audi S6 4.2 Quattro - Goodwood Green - Weekly Wash



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

Here she is, my Audi S6. As the title suggests, its a year 2000 with 81.5k on the clock. I have had the car for about 3 months, so far I have changed the wheels to Audi S3 / S8 ones, painted the calipers black and added S6 logos to the front calipers and changed the sidelight & foglight bulbs to white ones. Only got it back last week after a gearbox rebuild. Not good just after xmas.. Its fully loaded and very nice to drive, although only does 16-18mpg, but you have to feed the horses... all 340 of them

Sorry no before pics, but it was dirty because of the snow, below is the wash process;

Wash Process
Washed with 2 bucket method using Lambswool mitt ( microfibre mitt for wheels and arches)
Megs Shampoo plus
Dried with waffle weave towel
Sprayed with DG Aquawax (last bit to use up)
Wheels - Bilberry 4:1 then poorboys wheel sealant (thanks Mark)
Tyres - Megs Endurance Gel
Interior - Poorboys natural look dressing, hoover
Mirrors & Exhuasts - Autosol metal polish
Seats - Megs Gold Class Rich Leather Cleaner and Conditioner






















































































































This is basically what I do every week, maybe not the poorboys on the interior or the autosol or leather cleaner, but the same wash, except I use last touch for drying instead of aquawax. so normally takes me 30 mins, i do the wives 1 series too. because I hoover etc every week its never that bad so I can keep on top of it.

Total Time = 1hr 15 mins


----------



## 94Luke (Mar 8, 2008)

that looks brilliant for a 9 year old car, well done!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

cracker - love that car in that colour as well :thumb:


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)

lovely looking , well cared for car :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looking good, very tidy car


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks great...fair machine is that too


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Very pretty car that you have there!  Congratulations!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning looking car matey


----------



## Archway (Apr 3, 2007)

sweeeeet !


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

Very nice car.

How have you painted the s6 logo on the calipers?

Do you have a better picture where it is better visible?


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Lovely looking car :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks very nice and some great pics :thumb:


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

atomicfan said:


> Very nice car.
> 
> How have you painted the s6 logo on the calipers?
> 
> Do you have a better picture where it is better visible?


The logo is vinyl, I got someone to make the logo up and I just stuck them on. I will try and get a better pic tomorrow.

Cheers for the comments..


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

is that british race green?? thats not to bad mpg bud i have 16 mpg out of my 1.8 t lol


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovelly job, nice looking motor as well, I do like that shape 6, very clean lines without looking podgy like the latest one has a tendency to do.

Love the interior, are the recaro's and leather/suede standard in the S6 or is this an upgrade spec?


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

marvellous :thumb:


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks

Do you know if they are available for S4?


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

cracking mate nice job


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Fantastic Finish
Fantastic Pictures

Well done:argie:


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

hovered interior every week??? a neat person...a good personality :wave:


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

tom_k said:


> is that british race green?? thats not to bad mpg bud i have 16 mpg out of my 1.8 t lol


The colour is goodwood green, its actually pearlescent and goes quite bright in sunlight, although most of the time it can look black.

I don't do big miles so the fuel economy doesn't hurt that much. I did a 60 mile trip a few weeks back it averaged 25.2mpg, not bad for a 4.2 V8..

Thanks for the comments


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

Piratez said:


> hovered interior every week??? a neat person...a good personality :wave:


I use the wee handheld dyson, as I do it every week it only takes 2 mins, escpecially if no one else has been in the back etc..


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Yeeeeah! Nice car :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Lovely motor mate, i want that interior! :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

:argie: Awesome car and great pics too.


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Godd job & cool pics


----------



## rapidseven (Apr 26, 2007)

Alot of car, decent power and in nice condition.

But Talon tyres, jeez mate are you crackers ?


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

atomicfan said:


> Thanks
> 
> Do you know if they are available for S4?


This is the place that did the logos for me http://www.qhstore.co.uk/index.php , He did me 6 x 50mm long logos for £5 delivered. I put them on at christmas and they have been fine. I actually drew the S6 logo and emailed to him, but he should be able to sort you out.










Cheers Adam


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice looking car, I have never seen an Audi in that colour before - is it a special edition, or just unusual????

:thumb:


----------



## wujek600kv (May 13, 2008)

like a new, from saloon . Very good job men !


----------



## reign (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nice job there! 

i love the audi! still holding out for the r8, though!


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

great job Mr McAteer, the car looks mint, wheels really suit it


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks awesome, nice car and great photos.


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Great work, looks brilliant. Very few of these about


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

djcromie said:


> great job Mr McAteer, the car looks mint, wheels really suit it


Cheers Marko, thanks for the Poorboys wheel sealant. Get that pic of your profile..


----------



## rich vrs (May 7, 2008)

lovley looking motor, dont suppose your ever around thame are you as ive seen one of these in a very similar spec a few times.


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

rich vrs said:


> lovley looking motor, dont suppose your ever around thame are you as ive seen one of these in a very similar spec a few times.


Afraid its not me as I'm in Northern Ireland.. cheers for the comments


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

That looks lovely. Nice work.


----------



## Clear Solutions (Feb 7, 2009)

Awww that's a sweet car. My friend has a 96 version of this with the 2.2 inline 5. What a horny car.


----------



## AndyVec (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice car!!

I've got an S6 as well. Just gotta get it polished up to your standards now!


----------



## ishaaq (Apr 30, 2010)

lovely looking car!


----------



## WR1 Shane (Mar 22, 2010)

Good work on this nice understated car


----------



## catalin1984 (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice, well maintained car!


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

love the seats, great job you done there !


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

These are great cars - i was lucky enough to have many a memorable drive in a friends RS6 of the same shape - he tweaked it somewhat and it was astonishingly fast!


----------



## peugeot106 (Apr 15, 2011)

nice ride


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

That looks fantastic. Proper Q-car, the S6. Great job and love the colour.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

cracker


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

Just been on here looking for Audi A8's and saw that people had replied to my thread. I have since sold the car after throwing 2.5k at the gearbox!! not good or fixed.. I have downsized slightly and now drive this..



















It still gets the treatment. Some collinite beading..


----------

